# Tensaw - Hubbard's Landing



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm headed to the Tensaw this Saturday (that's the plan right now). Has anybody been since it has been a little cooler? How about a report? Thanks.


----------



## Wthom12 (Nov 11, 2009)

You had better look at the water level or call Hubbards first. Below Clairborne dam water at 47.21 with flood at 40 Barry steam plant is 8.68 If it wa me I head south way south.


----------

